# Eagle economic cruise control



## 113044 (Jun 6, 2008)

I Thought I'd let you all know about my recent purchase of a Conrad Anderson throttle lock from; http://conrad-anderson.co.uk/cruisecontrols/eagleeconomic-throttlelock.htm

It's not a full cruise control in the accepted sense but is a lock that will hold the throttle in a steady position and allow you to rest that right leg when burning up the motorway. The unit is switched on by pressing a lever when the required speed is achieved and then switching off by hitting the red button or by just touching the brake pedal.

My cheque went off on Tuesday this week and I got the unit on Thursday, an excellent service,, and at £52.95 including postage,,,,, a reasonable price.

This morning I set to and after a bit of chin scratching to find the best position I got it all fitted and working in just over half and hour and am well pleased with the result. Apart from fitting the control box and the cable to the throttle lever, I had to connect one electrical wire to earth and another to the brake light switch with a scotch-block

Here are a couple of pics of my 1990 Peugeot 2.5D non turbo;

The cable outer was fitted through a hole I drilled into the existing cable bracket and the inner cable looped around the existing return spring on the throttle lever. Enough bits and pieces were supplied to enable easy fitting to a variety of engines










I mounted the control box to the side of my reversing camera bracket










Now I've had a cup of tea all that remains for me to do is cable-tie up the wires and look forward to some less stressful cruising


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Great Boyo, many thanks 

going to get one straight away for my Derv


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

boyo1414 said:


> Now I've had a cup of tea all that remains for me to do is cable-tie up the wires and look forward to some less stressful cruising


Maybe :-(

I saw that web site and decided it can't work.

Reason ?

First hill, up or down and it all goes pear shaped.

Fine in Holland. Fine in Belgium had they not decided to ban cruise controls.

Down hill you in most danger if you set it at 60 on the flat, next thing you know is the dreaded double flash bill.

Take care.


----------



## 113044 (Jun 6, 2008)

hilldweller said:


> boyo1414 said:
> 
> 
> > Now I've had a cup of tea all that remains for me to do is cable-tie up the wires and look forward to some less stressful cruising
> ...


Like so many things it has to be used intelligently and with care,,,, so when you are going up a hill or need to overtake (chance would be a fine thing) use the accelerator pedal as normal and then take your foot off the pedal to return to the pre-set throttle opening,,

If you are going too fast then switch the thing off by pressing the red button or by pressing the brake pedal.

This is a reasonably priced throttle lock,,,,,, not an auto-drive system that allows you to nip into the back to brew up.

You the driver are in control of the vehicle,, so control it!!


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

It wil do fine for some of the long journeys I seem to make.. just to give me a break in the car for a while...


----------



## trackerman (Aug 16, 2005)

One observation that has to be made is that this unit is not suitable for the modern vehicles with "fly by wire" throttle control - i.e it is only suitable for pre "face-lift" Peugeot/Fiat models.

I purchased a unit for my "old" Autocruise Starfire, but did not get round to fitting it before changing in 2004 for a new Autotrail Tracker EKS, for which it was not suitable. It has been sitting on the shelf in my garage ever since, so if anyone is interested in purchasing it please PM me - this particular unit is for a Peugeot Boxer.

Stuart


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

could well be trackerman..

can you send me some details, pics?

pm me?
John


----------



## 113044 (Jun 6, 2008)

It should be possible to fit the cable to the throttle pedal itself,,,,, I think,,,, 
Have a chat with the supplier


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

I had one of these on my first M/H for money a great bit of kit.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

boyo1414 said:


> This is a reasonably priced throttle lock,,,,,, not an auto-drive system that allows you to nip into the back to brew up.!


Dirt cheap in fact.

Did you read of the Yank who got millions in damages because he set the cruise control and *did* go and make a cup of tea, he got quite a long way before the accident. His lawyers argued that it said "cruise control" so why shouldn't he expect to go make a cup of tea.


----------

